

"Search" on Google Search - arank
https://www.google.com/search?q=search

======
bbg
Well, it would be redundant to send a user back to the page he or she just
came from, i.e. back to the Google home page.

DDG is similarly self-effacing:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=search](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=search)

